# What is your oldest ballooner tanklight bike? Or want?



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2012)

The reason for this thread is to see what oldest tanklight bike you may have or want. Please post pictures far all to see. 
I know I'm obessed with tanklights. But, I can't be the only one. 

My objective is to get a picture reference of all types of tanklights that were designed and made in the Ballooner era.
I have seen posts of some nice ones here on the Cabe and I think it would be cool and fun to see a post dedicated to old tanklights.
Here's your chance to show off you collection and please don't hold back.

FYI....trying to research the members galleries is time consuming, and I don't remember who the member was, when I know I saw one bike that I want to see again. Then there are those members that just don't create these galleries or update what they have. 

My collection of tanklights is small but, growing. My oldest is a 63 Murray AstroFlite. Needs heavy duty resto before it is street worthy. I have my sweet 65 that I tool around on.
Seeing that I have posted that picture so many times, everyone is avoiding viewing it so instead I will post a picture of a Tanklight that I want, but can't afford.

A mid 30's Schwinn Streamline Areocycle....if only I could win the lottery


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are mine. 1938-9 Shelby Airflow and Hiawatha Arrow. And yes the Schwinn Aerocycle is on my list! One of the 4 more bikes I NEED to own!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great collection slick. 
Love those handle bars too....there is another picture thread I could start, "variations in shapes / styles of handle bars" 

Thanks for participating.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 27, 2012)

My oldest is a 1963 Huffy Silver Jet. It is the typical chrome, but it came with a Silvermist Gold rack, chaingaurd, and (I suspect) tank. The only remaining part of the tank is the aluminum trim piece that once graced the top of it. I may part it out, I may park it in my bone yard for yard art. I have toyed around the idea of restoring it, but it needs so much and it is a girls bike (even more odd considering its colors!)

Of course, I did end up buying two near-NOS tail light lenses by mistake. So?

Anyway, the bike needs:
- Fork either straightened out or replaced (I'd opt for the later option, its real bad!)
- New front wheel
- Tank
- Paint
- Possible rechroming of the frame (I will admire a little patina, the typical imperfections of an old bike, but I have my limits!)


----------



## partsguy (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are the only pics I have of the bike. The paint is extrememly faded, it is almost gray now. But it was, at one time, truly beautiful. If only it didn't need so much damn work I would be all over this thing. Until then, it sits, and I occasionaly rob parts off of it. Nuts and bolts mainly, but this thing is just nasty!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2012)

*that's it...come on guys and gals...tanklights please*

I thought this thread would be fun.
Lets see what you have or want...remember is all about the TANKLIGHTS

Slick, here's another but a ladies...Airflow tanklight


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2012)

*That's it? I want more*

No more old tanklight bikes out there among the Caber community?

Lets see what you got or want.
I'm amazed how many different types of tanklights that were designed and available back in the 30's and 40's.

Here is another I'd like to have but, can't afford. Love this bike.

37 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 31, 2012)

here is my oldest tanklight. 
38 bluebird


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2012)

*That's what I'm talking about*



Nickinator said:


> here is my oldest tanklight.
> 38 bluebird
> View attachment 47368




Thanks, Nick for the picture. 
Come on tanklight owners what have you got or want.

Nick, can you post a pic of the tanklight from the from so we can see the l;ight assembly? It is all aboiut the tanklight afterall.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Need more pics*

My obsession for tanklight bikes has not been fulfilled....please more

Here's a 59' W/F Golden Flyer with the external tank mounted dual lights. Another on my "want" list


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 2, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Thanks, Nick for the picture.
> Come on tanklight owners what have you got or want.
> 
> Nick, can you post a pic of the tanklight from the from so we can see the l;ight assembly? It is all aboiut the tanklight afterall.
> Thanks in advance.




I cant at the moment it is undergoing being put back together.
I will try when it is done.

Nick.


----------



## npence (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is my Huffman Big tank 1940





My 1936 Elgin Bluebird




1935 Elgin bluebird




1940 Huffman twinflex girls big tank




1940's Hiawatha arrow


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2012)

here is mine. the trike had a light in the frame tank.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finshed project Nick.

Thanks Nate, I envy your collection,  and Redline love the Trike too.

Thanks for posting everybody....still want more though


----------



## jd56 (Apr 11, 2012)

*36 Dayton Safety Streamliner*

To keep this thread from getting lost in the forums, here is another cool looking headlight bike. Sure it's not a tanklight, but incorporated in the headtube. That's pretty close to a tanklight and I think is unique. I might be wrong though. Is it a headlight or a horn?

1936 Dayton Safety Streamliner

Uploaded from daves Nostalgic.


----------

